# illex-wobbler



## **bass** (14. März 2005)

hallo,
mein angelladen hat nun endlich die illex-wobbler im angebot,jedoch bekam ich den schluckauf als ich die preise sah so z.B. ein 4cm wobbler für satte 16,70 euro. :r |abgelehn 
so nun zu meiner frage weis jemand wo ich sie billiger bekommen könnte,oder ne reduktion bekomme wenn ich mehrere bestelle,muss sie nähmlich unbedingt haben.
(sind nähmlich für mich die besten wobbler zur zeit auf dem markt


----------



## just_a_placebo (14. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Reduktion 
Na Hauptsache die Teile oxidieren nicht nach dem Kauf, sonst haste dann eine Redoxreaktion. 

Sorry, der dumme Spruch musste sein! 

Bei eBay hab ich die teuren Freunde auch schon öfter gesehen, aber viel billiger wirste die nicht bekommen... |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschi (14. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Hallo!
Die Dinger sind schon recht teuer! probier doch mal die Preise hier: http://www.angler-oase.de/
Aber zaubern kann Regentaucher auch nicht.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (14. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Oh die kenn ich noch garnicht, was man alles verpasst ohne Internet.
Wenn die besser sein sollten als die klassischen skandinavischen Balsawobbler (Nils Master, Rapala), dann werde ich dieses Jahr auch mal einen testen.

MfG Martin


----------



## Albrecht (14. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Hi Bass,
die Wobbler sind auch meine absoluten Favoriten (bin schon gespannt wie den kärntner Schwarzbarschen der Deka Hamakuru R gefällt).

Der billigste Laden bei uns ist www.anglerwelt.net .

Aber die billigste Methode ist ebay. Du mußt allerdings nach Jackall Bros. und Lake Police suchen. Die Köder sind in Asien für ca. 10 $ zu haben und viele Verkäufer bieten Sammellieferungen an.

Petri Heil,
Al


----------



## Veit (14. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Hab mal einen der Wobbler (Modell Arnaud) getestet und für schlecht befunden. Die Hechte mochten ihn nicht, es hat gerade mal einer darauf gebissen, während mit anderen (wesentlich billigeren) Wobblern gute Fänge gelangen.


----------



## the doctor (14. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Mein Händler hat auch die Wobbler...Allerdings auch zu starken Preisen.
z.B. der Dargored für 28€ ist glaube ich mit Abstand der teuerste, aber auch ein super Oberfläschen Wobbler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## **bass** (15. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

hallo,
erst mal vielen dank für die antworten,werde mal weitersuchen wenn ich was finde sag ich bescheid.
@veit
villeicht hast du den köder dann nicht richtig geführt???
denn die wobbler zeigen eine gute aktion auf jedoch werden die verschiedenen modelle auch verschieden geführt.es genügt nicht einfach einzukurbeln und kleine pausen zu machen.
@ der fischer1982 kann dir nur sagen die sind besser vor allem gibt es viel mehr einsatzmöglichkeiten mit diesen wobblern, war auch immer starker rappala-anhänger aber seitdem ich einige modelle zum testen bekam hat sich das stark geändert.

P.s. auf der seite von illex.fr findet mann auch verschiedene führungsvarianten für die wobbler.


----------



## dorschhai (15. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Hi Leute!

Kann mir jemand vielleicht speziell sagen, wie man den Living Dead führt? Müsste ja ein ausgesprochener Oberflächenwobbler sein. Hat auch irgend wer schon mal mit der Farbe "Sardine" gefischt?


----------



## Veit (15. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

@ bass: Wenns mit anderen Wobblern besser beißt, kann ich mir die Mühe sparen, irgendwelche geheimnisvollen Führungsvarianten auszuprobieren.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

*Guten Morgen !*

Also ich muss hier meinen Senf dann auch mal dazu geben   

Es liegt klar auf der Hand, dass die Illex Wobbler nicht
die günstigsten sind ...
dennoch kann ihnen, meiner Meinung nach, an Verarbeitung,
Qualität, Wurfweite & Ausstattung,
momentan kein anderer Hersteller dieser
Größe das Wasser reichen.

Für mich ist der Preis zwar auch überzogen,
dennoch bekommt man für diesen aber auch erstklassige Produkte!

Ich fische momentan wirklich mit allergrößter Freude diese
kleinen Kunstwerke & habe schon ettliche Fische mit ihnen
überlisten können! Am erstaunlichsten war ein Nachmittag im
diesjährigen Januar, an dem ich auf den DD ARNAUD binnen
ca. 2 Stunden mehr als 10 Hechte (einer davon auf dem Bild sichtbar)
fangen konnte, wovon der Größte über 90cm mass.
Natürlich besitzt das Gewässer an dem ich fischen war,
einen überdurchschnittlich guten Hechtbestand, dennoch konnte
ein Angelkollege mit anderen Ködern, welcher mit im selben Boot
fischte, nicht halb soviele Fische aufweisen. Ob Zufall oder
Fangwunder ... mir ists egal & ich vertraue in die Illex Wobbler.
Allein die erreichbaren Wurfweiten, aufgrund des
integrierten "Weitwurfsystems" sind ne Wucht.  #6 












mfg
meridian​


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Definitiv einer der besten Wobbler auf dem Markt...gerade für Hecht...Zander konnte ich bis jetzt erst einen damit zum Anbiss überreden...die Preise variieren von 13,95 - 18,95 €

greetz Stefan


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

ich korrigiere mal ... die Preise variieren von
*8,90 €*





-
*34,95 €*





mfg  #h 
meridian​


----------



## ThomasRö (16. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Wo lagert ihr die Dinger? Im Tresor? Solche Wobbler würde ich zu so hohen Preisen nicht kaufen, ich fange meine Fische auch mit billigeren Wobblern, Spinner, Blinkern, Twistern und co. Was macht ihr mit den Dingern wenn ihr mal hängen bleibt??? Da kaufe ich mir von dem Geld lieber mehrere billigere Köder, denn dann hab ich mehr Auswahl und der Schmerz beim Abriss ist nicht so gross.


----------



## **bass** (16. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

@ dorschhai
sieh hier mal unter jerk und twitch nach http://illex.fr/animation_leurres.htm#6 
@ meridian
da wird mann ja richtig neidisch auf dein sortiment|uhoh:  
@thomasrö
benutz oberflächenwobbler dann gibts kaum hänger bzw. es geht noch billiger, einfach selbst schnitzen!:m 

@all
werde mir jetzt zwei von den magnum bunny besorgen die werden wohl für viel aufregung unter den rapfen sorgen:q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

ja es stimmt schon, der Abriss ist sehr schmerzvoll ! Aber ehrlich gesagt, tut es mir auch bei günstigeren Modellen oft sehr weh ! Am meisten schmerzt mich dennoch aber der Verlust eines Wobblers, den ich schon sehr lange Zeit besass, der mir aussergewöhnliche Fische gebracht hat, oder sonstige Ereignisse beschert hat. Ich habe lediglich einen einzigen Wobbler, der mir treu geblieben ist & über Jahre hinweg stets & ständig Fisch brachte, eines Tages aber das Zeitliche segnete, seine Schaufel in den Fluten liess & Stückchen seines Körpers ebenfalls in Richtung Küste geschwommen sein dürften & der Lack auch nicht mehr vollständig ist. Dieser hat einen Ehrenplatz bei mir zu Hause erhalten, denn kein anderer hat bis zum Ende durchgehalten, sondern ist zuvor irgendwo verschollen gegangen.

Was ich damit sagen will ... früher oder später bleibt jeder Wobbler irgendwo hängen oder kommt anderswo abhanden.

Natürlich benutze ich nicht die teuersten & erst recht nicht die rarsten Wobbler zum Fischen in komplizierten hängerträchtigen Gewässern!

Aber jeder halbwegs erfolgreiche Köderfischer hat sich damit abfinden müssen, dass er Köder verliert .. man denke nur an die Gummischwingende Gemeinschaft.    Somit ist es kein Weltuntergang, wenn dann doch mal was Wiedererwerbbares abreisst.

Ausserdem habe ich in meinem Gepäck immer den hier & wie oft schon hat er sich bezahlt gemacht, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ...





Und bei den 30 €+ Modellen kann ich mich beim Kauf auch sehr zurückhalten, denn übertrieben ist nunmal übertrieben !  

mfg
meridian​


----------



## schroe (16. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Hi,
ich bin von den Dingern auch ziemlich begeistert. 
Sie, zumindest die die ich gefischt habe, laufen hervorragend und fliegen auch obendrein noch sehr gut.
Nicht alle Illex sind "herkömmliche" Wobbler und einige Modelle bedürfen einer angepassten Köderführung. Gerade das macht sie für mich so reizvoll. Ich kann mit eigenem Geschick die Dinge wandeln.
Ich will den Fisch überlisten,.......*bewußt* überlisten. Mir Gedanken machen müssen, welche Präsentation, welche Farbe, welches Köderspiel, welche Tiefe, welche..................
Und dann erfolgreich sein........vielleicht erfolgreicher sein als zuvor, bestimmt sogar erfolgreicher sein. 
Wenn nicht, habe *ich* einen Fehler gemacht und es sind nicht, oder selten, die Fische die nicht beißen wollen.
Genau das macht mir am Angeln Spaß. 
Die Varianten und deren Reichtum, der Versuch, der Irrtum.
Und diese Varianten, diese "Spielfreiheit" und deren Reichtum bezahle ich zugunsten des erhöhten Spaßes, mit einem, in diesem Fall höheren Preis.
Hier findet sich das Segment der Illex Köder, sowie das einiger Jerkbaits und anderer, oft teurerer Köder wieder.
Es sind Köder, die "verstanden" werden wollen. Hat man sie "verstanden", sind sie brilliant.
Sie sind es *mir* wert.
Wenn ich einfach nur fangen will, nehme ich Wurm oder Köderfisch.
Will *ich* aber nicht.

Ob man bereit ist soviel Geld für Köder zu investieren, hängt vom Individuum ab und bleibt denke ich, jedem frei.

@Veit,
wenn du mit der Einstellung das Friedfischen betreiben würdest, würde ich deine Berichte nicht lesen wollen. 
Ich lese sie aber gern und lerne dabei.


----------



## BeeJay (16. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind Köder, die "verstanden" werden wollen. Hat man sie "verstanden", sind sie brilliant.
> Sie sind es *mir* wert.
> Wenn ich einfach nur fangen will, nehme ich Wurm oder Köderfisch.
> Will *ich* aber nicht.


Man kann es kaum besser formulieren... #6 

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten seinen angeborenen Spieltrieb auszuleben. Viele Sprösslingen bekommen von ihren Vätern eine Eisenbahn, nur damit Papi dann selbst was zum spielen hat (denn für die Kids sind die erworbenen Loks/Wagen ja viel zu kostbar). 

Ich stehe zu meinem Spieltrieb, abstatt ihn zu leugnen. 
Jeder, der sich auf de Kunstköderfischerei einläßt und da voll einsteigt ist von der Art und Weise her auch ein Tüftler und letzendlich auch irgendwann (Köder)Sammler.
Eben *weil* Wobbler keine *einmal-bei-hechtkontakt-schnell-zerbissen-wegwerf*-Köder sind, begleiten sie einen teilweise über viele Jahre, bevor man sie entweder verliert, oder aus Nostalgie- und Erinnerungsgründen außer Dienst stellt.
Wenn ich meine Wobbler-Abrissquote und das damit *verlorene* Geld mal aufrechne, dann liege ich pro Jahr - trotz Illex und 30€-Jerkbaits - oft sogar unter dem Betrag, den die GuFi-Freaks aus meinem Bekanntenkreis in der Steinschüttung z.B. am Rhein versenken - Kleinvieh macht meist mehr Mist. |kopfkrat 

Ich sehe das so wie schroe.
Will ich massiv Fische fangen, dann gehe ich auf andere Angelmethoden.
Wenn ich aber tüfteln will, dann greife ich zu meinen Kunstködern:
Wasser begutachten, in seinem eigenen Erfahrungsschatz kramen, eine Taktik ausknobeln, mit sicherem Griff in die Ködertasche die passenden *Waffen* wählen und durch den Fang/Nichtfang bestätigen, dass die Taktik gut/verbesserungsbedürftig war. Es gibt nichts schöneres, als sich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen und einen Fisch *gezielt* nach Plan zu fangen. :g 

Jedem Kunstköderangler wird irgendwann einmal klar, dass ein Kunstköder - egal aus welchem neuartigen Werkstoff er nun bestehen mag - nur eine grobe Nachahmug eines Beutefisches für einen Räuber sein kann.
Es ist jedoch möglich, durch geschickte Wahl eines Kunstköders mit den für die Situation passenden Eigenschaften, die Neugierde und den Futterneid der Räuber zu wecken, was im Idealfall letztendlich die Attacke provoziert...

Jedes Wobblermodell hat seine Stärken uns Schwächen und eignet sich nur für bestimmte Zwecke. Aus dem Grund sind generelle Aussagen, welcher Wobbler nun *super* ist, unmöglich. Ich kenne Gewässer, da kann ich 95% meiner Wobbler(farben), egal ob nun Illex, Rapala, Mann's, Nils Master, Bomber, [...] draufsteht, zuhause lassen. Ein Feeling dafür zu entwickeln, wann genau welches Modell Erfolg verspricht bekommt man eben nicht über Nacht, das kostet auch mal ne ganze Reihe Schneidertage, aber an denen lernt man besonders. 

Es gibt nichts schöneres, als wenn ein selbst aufgestellter Plan funktioniert. Wie viele Angler hängen förmlich an den Lippen von Rozemeijer, Isaiasch, Strehlow, Beyer und wasweissichnichtwersonstnoch, nur um rauszufinden, wie man am besten den *Fisch seines Lebens* fängt.  |kopfkrat 
Mein Antrieb ist es aber, meinen eigenen Weg zu finden und dabei gängige, eingeschliffene Lehrmeinungen gründlich mit Füßen zu treten.    
Oft hat mir genau *das* schon unerwartete Fänge beschert...

Die Illex-Wobbler sind eine Bereicherung für jede Köderkiste. Sicher kosten sie ne Stange Geld, aber man hat bei korrekter Führung erstaunlich wenig Abrisse. Am Anfang ist man vorsichtig, irgendwann wird man sicher und - so ist es bei mir mittlerweile - geht man gezielt Risiken ein. 
Man braucht auch nicht unbedingt viele Farben um zum Erfolg zu kommen. Die Köderführung machts, der Angler selbst bestimmt, wieviel *Leben* sein Köder entwickelt und manchmal ist weniger sogar mehr. :g 
Ob man nun einen Illex dringend braucht - schwer zu sagen.
Ist es ein Vorteil, einen Illex zu besitzen: ganz klar ja.
Happy fishing, #h 

BeeJay


----------



## **bass** (16. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

besser kann mann es nicht sagen


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Klingt alles sehr harmonisch und zusprechend, fast wie in der Werbesendung für FlyingLure. |supergri 

Vielleicht versuche ich ja aber trotz dem mal 1 oder 2... |kopfkrat ...welche von den nicht all zu teuren Könnt ihr denn besonders empfehlen und für welche Situation? Würe mich ja echt mal für nen netten Barschwobbler mit besonderer Aktion interessieren.

Leider hab ich keine 1000,- € übrig um mit allen den Wobblern meine eigenen Erfahrungen zu machen. :c 

Wissen war ja noch nie kostenlos, aber auch nicht umsonst.  Zum Glück gibts da ja das AB! #6

edit: da fällt mir ein: Die Illexdrillinge habe ich schon verwendet! Die sind echt richtig gut, kann ich uneingeschrängt empfehlen!!! :m


----------



## BeeJay (16. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Eigentlich wollte ich eher Werbung für eine spezielle Sichtweise des Angelns machen, als für irgendwelche Köder... 

Basisfrage: um was für ein Gewässer handelt es sich?
Ich möchte aber noch was vorausschicken:
Die Illex-Wobbler sind ansich für Schwarzbarsche konstruiert, gehen aber bei uns auf Barsch, Rapfen und auch Hecht extrem gut. 
Da es aber in Japan keine Hechte gibt, sind sie vom Auftrieb her meist recht kritisch austariert, sodass ein zu dickes Stahlvorfach + Karabiner sich zwar nicht negativ auf den Lauf auswirkt, aber aus einem schwimmenden Modell schnell mal nen Suspender oder gar nen Sinker machen kann. Illex/Sensas (z.B. Th. Engert) rät zu einem 50 lbs Hardmono, oder dicken Fluocarbon, was bekanntermaßen aber nur eine Notlösung ist.
Taugliche Modelle:
Speziell auf Barsch würden 2 Modelle in Frage kommen:
1) Diving Cherry, Farbe: Bone, Tennessee (alternativ eventuell Ayu aus der Serie 2004) oder Hot-Tiger
2) RS225 Farbe: Ayu (grün-silber)  bzw. Mat-Tiger
Beide bekommt man an ner 6 kg Geflochtenen auf bis zu 3m runter und beide *tragen noch locker ein Stahlvorfach*. #6 

Soll es tiefer runter gehen, dann empfiehlt sich eher ein TN60-Sinker, der sieht aus wie ein Rattlin' Rap (Farbe: Ayu oder Bone). 
Eventuell noch ein DDSquirrel 79 (Farben: Ayu, Hot-Tiger, Shine Katana), allerdings sind das Suspender, die in Kombination mit Stahl dann meist sinken (ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, da es Tiefläufer sind).

Generell gehören die Cherrys und RS225 zu meinen Lieblingsmodellen auf Barsch, da sie genug Auftrieb haben (im Gegensatz zu den kleineren Squirrels, die aber alle flachlaufende Suspender sind). Der Squirrel 76 ist klasse auf Barsch und Rapfen, sofern man ohne Stahl flach fischen will. :g 

BeeJay

\Edit: Die kleineren Squirrels kosten so um die 14€, die RS225 bzw. die Cherries liegen bei 15€, der DDSquirrel79 sollte so um die 16€ zu haben sein, dann sind die Preise ok (zumindest kenne ich 2 Läden, die diese Preise haben).


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Der RS225 und der Squirrel67 sehen echt ganz nett aus! Der 79 wäre mir für barsch schon wieder viel zu groß. Meist angle ich in der Elbe, aber diverse Baggerseen werden auch immer mal auf ihren Fischbestand hin überprüft. Vorallem die weiße Knochenfarbe "Bone" sieht gefährlich aus. ;> So einem Grünstich wie dem Ayu würde ich aber auch schon was zutrauen.


----------



## BeeJay (16. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Bone und Ayu funzen auf alle Fälle, die Mat-/ bzw. Hot-Tigers auch. Speziell Hechte lieben *Bone* - aber das war nicht deine Frage...  
Mit den Cherrys/RS225 machste auf keinen Fall was falsch, mit denen kann man speziell in der Strömung schön "spielen", da sie deutlich Auftrieb haben. 
Die Squirrels am besten nur ohne Stahl, da Suspender.

BeeJay


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

In der Elbe ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit mal einen Hecht zu fangen ja eher gering. Vielleicht schafft er´s ja mit klarer werdenden Wasser in den nächsten Jahren...

von der Tigerfärbung hab ich schon etliche Wobbler und Spinner, da wäre was anderes eher mal interessant =)

ich glaube ich guck nach den Teilen am besten mal beim nächsten Dealerbesuch. Wenn ich online bestelle gebe ich immer zu viel Geld aus!!!  Das werde ich meinem Konto erstmal nicht mehr zumuten ;-)


----------



## **bass** (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

@beejay 
muss dich leider korrigieren sie wurden in erster linie für wolfsbarsche konzipiert,und als hiroshi siene ersten schritte nach europa unternahm verfiel er dem rapfen,aus diesem grund konzipierte er dann unter anderem den bunny-wobbler. nur aus verkaufsgründen wird in der werbung immer der blackbass angedeutet. verkauft sich besser und der rapfen ist nicht so bekannt. (das ist das was ich nachgelesen habe,könnte aber auch falsch sein)
@placebo
auf welche arten würdest du denn angeln wollen
bunny für rapfen
ansonsten könnte ich dir noch die arnaud modelle vorschlagen die hatte ich auch im test da bekommst du tiefläufer -3m und oberfl.wobbler mit tauchtiefe von 1m bekommst du sinkend und schwimmend.
das sin auch diejenigen die ich mir jetzt bestellen werde
p.s.: habe keinen besseren lieferant gefunden wie angleroase und sie haben auch noch ziemlich viele modelle auf lager.nur so als tipp nebenbei


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

*Hy Placebo !*

Für Barsch hast Du mit dem Diving Cherry definitiv einen kleinen Superköder in Deinem Repertoire !






Er besitzt weniger den Lauf eines "Standardwobblers", als eher den eines echten Cranks ! Er flankt mehr von Seite zu Seite, als das er mit dem Hintern wackelt. Wirklich für mich einer der besten Barschwobbler die es gibt ! Ich würde weniger die Farbe BONE benützen, als AYU oder MOEBI. Habe mit den natürlichen Farbkombis bessere Erfolge verzeichnen können ! Denke auch BLUE GILL ist eine Top-fängige Farbe, allerdings fehlt mir dieser noch bei den Cherrys & ich kann zur Fängigkeit nix näher sagen !

Auf jeden Fall wirst Du speziell in sauberen Gewässern sehr gute Fänge mit diesem Köder verzeichnen können ! Da bin ich mir sehr sicher !!! 

mfg
meridian

p.s.: Ist den der Barschbestand in der Elbe so gut ? Dachte nicht, dass man dort gezielt auf diese fischen könnte ... 
​


----------



## **bass** (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

oh mann, du machst mir die zunge lang glaub dann muss ich den wohl auch bestellen


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

sorry    so war das nicht gewollt, aber das Ding ist wirklich, ernsthaft, absolut der Oberknaller für Barsche ... ich will ja auch keinem zu irgendwelchem Müll raten !!! Das ist nicht meine Absicht !  #d 

Also ich wünsche jedem der mit diesen Wobblern fischt
--->  *MAXIMALE ERFOLGE*  #6  #6  #6 

meridian​


----------



## BeeJay (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



			
				**bass** schrieb:
			
		

> @beejay
> muss dich leider korrigieren sie wurden in erster linie für wolfsbarsche konzipiert,und als hiroshi siene ersten schritte nach europa unternahm verfiel er dem rapfen,aus diesem grund konzipierte er dann unter anderem den bunny-wobbler. nur aus verkaufsgründen wird in der werbung immer der blackbass angedeutet.


Ich bin mir sicher, dass speziell die größeren Modelle auch für Wolfsbarsche und Kollegen entwickelt wurden, schließlich werden die Jackall-Wobbler auch im Meer eingesetzt.
Ich habe aber in der englischen Übersetzung eines Jackall-Bros. Artikel gelesen, dass die Jungs, bevor sie (mit dem Partber SENSAS) den Sprung nach Europa gewagt haben, die Barsch-Wettkampfszene in den USA ganz schön aufgemischt haben (naja, ok - nach eigenen Angaben ), und die Wobbler zunächst auf die Largemouths ausrichteten. In Japan hängen sie wohl auch auf "Basser-Tournaments" rum, um ihre Wobbler/Köder zu promoten. Wenn du dir mal an nem verregneten Sonntag deren Filme bei Kaffee und Keksen reiziehst, siehst du in den Süßwasserfilmen am Haken: Large-Mouths, Large-Mouths, wenn du Glück hast noch Large-Mouths und in einigen Filmen auch Large-Mouths.  

Die Cherrys, RS-Serie und die Squirrels tragen alle die typischen Merkmale eines Schwarzbarschwobblers: viel Aktion, viel Krach und man kann sie auch zur Not extrem langsam fischen (sie besaßen alle Eigenschaften, die ich von ihren amerikanischen Pendats her kannte - für mich war der Fall klar - ganz klar Barsch).
Ich kann es ohne einen Japanischkurs leider nicht besser untermauern, aber die Geschichte, dass Hiroshi sich in die Rapfen verliebt haben soll, weil sie eben im Rhein gut beißen und sich in Jagdverhalten und Biss ähnlich wie Schwarzbarsche verhalten, mag richtig sein (stand glaub ich damals im F&F). 
Der Bunny existierte aber so weit ich weiß schon eine Weile als Prototyp - Tests soweit ich in einem Artikel gelesen habe Ende 2001 - also bevor der erste verkaufte "Illex"-Wobbler überhaupt einen Rheinrapfen verführte (aber nagel mich jetzt bitte nicht genau drauf fest). 

Ich beobachte die Sache natürlich, bin aber jetzt auch keiner von der Sorte, der dir alles haarklein sagen kann, wann genau wo welcher Köder auf den Markt gebracht wurde. Ich schau alle 4-6 Wochen mal auf die Jackall-HP, ansonsten angel mit den Wobblern und kenne ihre Eigenschaften. 

Die kleineren, von mir vorgeschlagenen Modelle sind auf alle Fälle absolut tauglich für (Schwarz)Barsche (ähnlich der Modelle, die ich aus den USA kannte), es ging mir eher darum darauf hinzuweisen, da die kleineren Modelle durch ein Stahlvorfach teilweise die angestrebte Schwimm- bzw. Schwebecharakteristik verlieren, da hab ich nämlich bei meinem ersten Squirrel ganz schön geschluckt (15€ bezahlt - 6,8er 7x7 dran und das Ding sinkt)...   
Happy Fishing, #h 

BeeJay

/edit:
@meridian: ich hab beide Cherrys: Blue Gill & Ayu - die sich abgesehen von den Streifen nicht unterscheiden: mein Fazit: ich konnte bisher keinen Unterschied feststellen, fing der eine, ging der andere auch - und umgekehrt 
@all: gut - wir sind von den Wobblern begeistert, aber sie sind kein Allheilmittel. Nette Gadgets - wie andere Kunstköder auch - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Wer möchte, sollte sich einen oder zwei kaufen und ausgiebig über einen längeren Zeitraum testen. 
Ich denke, das sollte nochmal gesagt werden.  #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

hehehhe .. ist natürlich klar, dass Illex schreibt, DU SOLLST/MUßT einen Illex Snap verwenden   
Natürlich funktioniert auch jeder andere Snap genauso gut !!!
Einen Wirbel an sich würde ich nicht direkt an dem LD befestigen ..wie gesagt eher einen Snap .. er soll sich ja nicht unkontrolliert im Wasser drehen, sondern schön von Seite zu Seite twitchen.

Den LD per No-Knot zu befestigen ist nicht ratsam .. hat doch dann kaum Spiel !

Ich würde folgende Kombi wählen ...

LD*<--*Snap*<--*Flexonit*<--*Wirbel*<--*Hauptschnur

meridian​


----------



## BeeJay (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Also, ich hab den Living Dead noch nie selbst gefischt und besitze auch keinen. 
Ich habe ihn einmal bei einer Vorführung erleben dürfen. Er soll wirklich einen fast toten Fisch simulieren, daher die gebogene Form und der Auftrieb, den er entwickelt.
Jeder hat wohl schon einmal die Erfahrung gemacht, was mit einem kleinen Fisch passiert, wenn man ihn versucht zurückzusetzen, obwohl er stark verletzt ist. Er kommt wieder an die Oberfläche, liegt dort mit der Flanke nach oben, zuckt ab und zu nochmal - durch den Schwanzschlag taucht er ein paar Zentimeter ab schwimmt einen (halben) Meter weiter, dreht sich wieder auf die Seite und treibt wieder Richtung Oberfläche.

Dieses Verhalten soll mit dem Living Dead simuliert werden. Er fliegt recht weit, liegt an dann der Oberfläche. Man wartet etwas, versetzt ihm einen kurzen Zupfer, er taumelt abwärts, bricht leicht zur Seite aus, kommt wieder hoch. Man wartet wieder etwas, nächster Zupfer usw....
Hat man 40m rausgeworfen, kann das Einholen durch die Pausen locker mal 2-5 Minuten dauern, wie beim Jerken kommen die Bisse normalerweise in der Stillphase. 
Der L.D. ist also kein Wobbler im herkömmlichen Sinn und bringt nur was, wenn die Räuber tote Fische von der Oberfläche "sammeln".

Wegen der Öse:
Allgemein verwenden die Japaner (da sie zum Barschfischen normalerweise weder Stahl- noch Monovorfächer benutzen) ihre Wobbler direkt an die monofile Hauptschnur. Aus diesem Grund haben alle Wobbler ab Werk einen ovalen Springring an der Öse, der zu entfernen ist, wenn man einen Karabiner verwenden möchte.
Die Modelle Bonnie95 und Water Monitor (bei denen weiss ichs sicher) haben sogar gelaserte Kerben in verschiedenen Winkeln an der Öse, damit man den Knoten genau in diesen Rinnen festziehen kann, um das Laufverhalten wunschgemäß zu beeinflussen - ob man das braucht - wer weiss. 

Die Öse des L.D. ist aber soweit ich weiß gestanzt und daher nicht rund. Ein Springring müsste daher recht groß ausfallen, daher nimmt man besser einen (neudeutsch) "Snap" mit rundem Karabiner (ähnlich einem Duolock), damit sich der Köder locker wie an einem Gelenk bewegen und sein volles Spiel entfalten kann.

Übrigens: Wirbel haben an einem Wobbler nichts verloren (wenn überhaupt, dann nur als Verbindung Vorfach-Hauptschnur), die erhöhen nur das Gewicht, welches an der Öse nach unten zieht und beeinflussen bei kleinen Wobblern deren Lauf negativ. Bei einem Karabiner immer drauf achten, dass er rund ist, nicht diese eckigen Modelle. Rapala besteht ja auch "für optimale Performance"  |supergri auf den speziellen "Rapala-Knoten", der eine Art Schnuröse schafft.

Ob es nun ein Illex-Snap sein muss... naja - wers mag. 
Ein nicht zu schwerer, runder Duolock (oder ähnliche) mit max 15 kg Tragkraft tuts auch, Hauptsache, er biegt/hebelt sich nicht auf.  #6

BeeJay


----------



## Regentaucher (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Tja, wo er recht hat - hat er recht, der Beejay :m 

Es ist wirklich ein tierischer Spass den LDS an der Rute zu führen. Es muss da keine Ashura sein, meine Hypercast Bass reicht allemal um den Köder vernünftig Leben einzuhauchen. Hat man es doch mal gerafft - das Handling - die Führung ect in den Griff zu bekommen , macht man mit dem Köder jede Bewegung, jede Aktion die man haben will!

Ich behaupte das der LD+S so ziemlich der innovativste Köder ist den es gibt auf dem Markt.

Das Illex wie bereits hier angesprochen Lieferschwierigkeiten hat ist ja bekannt, konnte mir aber noch die letzten Vorräte der genialen Köder schnappen. Mal sehen wann ich wieder welche kriege #t


----------



## schroe (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Dann sollte man, wenn wir jetzt schon beim Thema Ruten sind, bemerken dürfen, dass die Hypercast Bass nicht mehr als ein schlechter Kompromiss für einen knapp 18gr Köder, geworfen mit der Multirolle ist.
Leben "einhauchen" ist das Eine, den Köder ordentlich auswerfen zu können, das Andere.

Ich fänd es bei allem Respekt schade, wenn dieser Thread jetzt auch zu einer zweitklassigen Verkaufsveranstaltung "degenerieren" sollte.


----------



## Regentaucher (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

nu aber mal halblang! Wer versucht hier denn was zu verkaufen. Wenn ich schreibe das der LDS für mich der innovativste  Köder ist den ich kenne, schreibe ich das aus Überzeugung. Ob einer anderer sich an dem Wobbler versucht, aufgrund meiner Aussage - so soll es mir recht sein. Fängt er sogar was auf dem LDS, so bin ich Happy! Also wo liegt dein Problem???

Zum Thema Hyperbass - klar das du mit so einem Wobbler nicht besonders auf Wurfweite kommst - musst halt ein bisserl nachhelfen, gibt ja mittlerweilen verschiedene Möglichkeiten um auf Distanz zu kommen. Eine zu große Wurfweite ist auch wiederum nicht besonders förderlich für die Köderführung


----------



## Albrecht (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

@ Bass





> muss dich leider korrigieren sie wurden in erster linie für wolfsbarsche konzipiert,und als hiroshi siene ersten schritte nach europa unternahm verfiel er dem rapfen,aus diesem grund konzipierte er dann unter anderem den bunny-wobbler. nur aus verkaufsgründen wird in der werbung immer der blackbass angedeutet.



Da korrigierst du falsch.

Abgesehn von ein paar Pencil Baits und den Hammers wurde da nichts für Seebarsch designt.

Einige der kleinen Wobbler sind für Forelle, der ganze Rest ist speziell für Schwarzbarsche (sieht man gut auf den Videos http://www.jackall.co.jp/lakepolice.html).

Bei Illex werden die Köder wohl nur neu eingeütet.

Petri,
Al


----------



## schroe (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Zum ersten Teil: Ich halte den Köder für unstrittig. Das du davon überzeugt bist, das Empfinden teilen wir. den Rest kommentiere ich nicht. Warst ja auch nicht angesprochen.  



> Eine zu große Wurfweite ist auch wiederum nicht besonders förderlich für die Köderführung



Auch dazu sage ich nicht mehr, als das ich bis eben noch mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe mir eine ASHURA, zu Gunsten der besseren Wurfperformance in einem hier bekannten Onlineshop (mein Händler ums Eck bringt einfach keine an den Start) zu ordern. Da die Wurfweite allerdings zu Lasten des Köderspiels gehen soll, nehme ich davon mal lieber Abstand.
Deckt sich nicht ganz mit meinen Erfahrungen, doch will ich gute Beratung nicht ganz unberücksichtigt lassen.


----------



## BeeJay (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Macht euch mal locker jungs... 

@ schroe: (isn bissl off-topic, aber da wir gerade bei Ruten sind ): 
Was macht dein Projekt Baitcasterrute? Haste dir schon eine gegönnt?

BeeJay


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

hehhehehe seid lieb zueinander 

In Bezug auf eine entsprechende Rute, kann & hat sicher jeder schon seine eigene Wahl getroffen ... allerdings kristallisiert
sich hier mittlerweile, dass verschiedene Leute sehr positive Meinungen & Ansichten über die von Illex gefertigten "Kunstwerke" haben.  #6 

Das ist es worum es in diesem Thread ging ... übrigens hat auch der Hamakuru Kerben in der Öse. Bei ihm sind durch das Anknoten der
Hauptschnur an dieser, sichtbare Änderungen der Tauchtiefe feststellbar.

Auf dem Bild nochmals mein treuer "Gefährte" .. nun nicht mehr im Wasser, sondern in der Vitrine !   





meridian​


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Den Arnoud Tieftaucher in Bone solltet Ihr im Salzwasser lieber nicht einsetzen.#d 


Ich habe Ihn nacher abgemacht, zuviel Dorsch.:m


----------



## schroe (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

@Meridian:
Ja, ja,
haben uns ja lieb. #6
Noch eine Frage.
Bisher habe ich bei meinem "Water Monitor" die Laser-Kerben am Öhr nicht berücksichtigt (will auf Stahl nicht verzichten). Der Lauf mit einem kleinen Duolock war eigentlich zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit. Würdest du sagen, die Arretierung an den Laserkerben bringt einen noch besseren Lauf zustande? 
Würde ungern wieder auf Hardmono zurückgreifen wollen.

@Beejay,
so richtig weiter bin ich mit der Baitcaster noch nicht. Bisher fische ich die Shimano Antares Casting in 180cm. Die wirft zwar mit den Illexen ab 10-13gr schon ganz ordentlich, ist mir aber immernoch etwas zu steif im Rückgrat. Sie beschleunigt die Köder nicht soooo schööön gleichmäßig aus der gesamten Länge, wie es ein feinnervigerer Blank aus "gutem Hause" tun würde. Große Barsche unterfordern die Rute. Zwischen 15 und 30gr fühlt sie sich am wohlsten.
Aaaber, mein Sparschwein ist schon auf den netten Namen G.Loomis getauft. Genauer,.....Micky Finn´s Loomis. |supergri 
Ehrlicherweise muß ich gestehen, die Ashura geistert mir auch noch durch den Kopf (deine Beschreibung der Rute hat nachhaltige Wirkung hinterlassen  :c ). 
Obwohl ich auf den Multieinsatz in Verbindung mit diesen kleinen Verführern (Illex) nicht recht verzichten will.
Mal sehen, wer der Beiden das Rennen machen wird. Eine geht nur.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich noch eine gute Stationärrollenrute, besonders für die kleinen Squirrel und Cherry gefunden. Wieder ein kurzer 180cm Stick. Eine Pezon & Michel "Trout Spin" Alain Foulon.
Ist mit 1-3gr Wg angegeben, verträgt real bis 10gr.
Für Freunde kurzer Ruten, ein absoluter Funstick. Superschlank und verdammt schnell.

@Ralf Rapfen,
guter Hinweis. Habe ich noch garnicht dran gedacht. #6

@all:
Noch etwas zu den Ködern.
Bei mir hat sich ein RS 225 im Wurf verabschiedet. Anfangs dachte ich an einen Schnurbruch. Als ich das Schnurende dann in den Händen hielt, stellte ich fest, der Duolock war noch dran und geschlossen. Zuvor ist mir schon einmal aufgefallen, dass sich der feindrahtige Doulock zwischen den Spalt des ovalen Sprengrings presst. Bei diesem Wurf scheint er sich komplett ausgeschlauft zu haben. Ich tausche jetzt vorsichtshalber die originalen Sprengringe gegen kleine, runde VMC´s. Eine signifikante Veränderung im Köderspiel konnte ich noch nicht feststellen. Habt ihr da ähnliche Erfahrungen.


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

*sabber* ;-)

Hört endlich auf zu schreiben!!!
Bin schon drauf und dran mir ein paar zu kaufen, aber ich hab doch schon so viel gekauft... :c :m Außerdem ist Schonzeit und ich kann Kaufsucht nicht mal mit angeln kompensieren! Das ist gemein! #q 

Ich glaube ich habe mich jetzt schon von 1-2 auf 3 gesteigert. 
Die Angler-Oase hat echt nen verführerisches Angebot, hoffentlich bekomme ich bald meine anderen Tackle, damit ich mich nicht zu sehr in Unkosten stürze. |supergri 

Ich glaube ich warte erstmal noch bis zum Saisonauftakt, mein Portmonee wirds mir danken! :m 

Was für Ruten (vorallem in welcher Länge) fischt ihr denn mit den Wobblern??? Meint ihr ne 2,40 mit 4-24 WG (Skeletor) ist für die kleineren Modelle predestiniert genug?


----------



## Regentaucher (17. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

just_a_placebo: auf keinen Fall solltest du eine zu weiche Rute wählen. Du brauchst gerade für die Illex eine etwas steifere Rute (keinen prügel!) um einen Kontakt zum Wobbler aufzubauen. Bei weichen Ruten verpufft die Wirkung des schlages der Rute bis zum Köder. Klar, hört sich zwar blöd an, aber nach dem WG darfst du da nicht wirklich nicht gehen. 

Wenn du Köder wie "Meke, Hammer, LDS, Water Mocassin usw. präzise führen willst, bist du mit herkömmlichen Ruten meist nicht zufrieden...eine Alternative sind da noch die Sportex Ruten, da dieser eher ein steifes Rückgrat haben und sich auch gut casten lassen. Werde das dieses WE mal ausprobieren und testen wie sich der Wobbler verhält. Sicher ist das nur eine altrnative zu den Ashuras, aber was bringt`s - sind eh zur Zeit nicht lieferbar und dann nur auf Vorbestellung #t 

Achja, gibt bald eine DVD wo die verschiedenen Angeltechniken der Wobbler gezeigt werden :g


----------



## just_a_placebo (18. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Cool! Also die DVD werd ich mir bestimmt mal rippen, ähm ich meine kaufen! 

Naja, mit den Ashuras fischen bestimmt die wenigsten. Ist ja auch verständlich... wenn ich so ein haufen Geld für Wobbler ausgebe bleibt natürlich keines mehr für die Rute übrig. Eine Zwickmühle. ;o) Also eher jerkfähiges Gerät?! ;-) Das WG gibt ja aber wenigstens schonmal einen Anhaltspunkt bezüglich der Aktion.

Ich werd sehen...
...euer Angebot ist aber schon sehr verlockend *heulend ins Portmonee guck* ;-)

Vielleicht bessert sich ja die Liefersituation, auch für die ganzen Wobbler, bis zum Sommer. Dann hab ich vielleicht auch wieder ein paar Taler übrig.


----------



## Albrecht (18. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Ich war seit langem auf steife Ruten eingeschossen, aber seit ich mir eine Ashura 240 bei ebay geschossen habe bin ich (zumindest für die Wobbelei )
von weichen Spitzen begeistert. 

Die erste echte Belastunsprobe für meine Ashura (saublöder Name für ne Rute) wird erst im Mai kommen, wenn die Hechte bei uns mal DD Arnauds vorgeführt bekommen.

TL,
Al


----------



## **bass** (18. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

@schroe
lass mich gerne korrigieren kann ja nur dazu lernen,war halt das was ich gelesen hatte#c #6 
@all
ehe ihr euch alle auf die rute von ashura kaufen wollt seht euch mal die ruten von pezon & michel an,glaube es hat schon jemand was darüber geschrieben, erstens sind das richtig gute qualitätsruten (hab welche getestet und werd mir demnächst eine kaufen), ein weiterer vorteil ist dass einige modelle mit den herstellern von illex weiterentwickelt worden und auf verschiedene illex-modelle abgestimmt wurde.
könnte euch auch später mal die namen der modelle geben, nur leider bin ich meistens bei der arbeit wenn ich hier schreibe und hab die kataloge nie bei hand.#c


----------



## PetriHelix (18. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Hi,

interessantes Thema 

Fange derzeit auch an mir eine kleine Illex Sammlung zusammen zu stellen. Nachdem was man hier so lesen kann, freue ich mich schon darauf die Teile mal zu testen. 

Da ich öfter vom Boot aus fische stellt sich mir die Frage, sind bestimmte Modelle auch zum Schleppen geeignet? 

Vom Rand aus gibt es sehr schöne Oberflächenköder von Illex. Ich habe eine Sportex Carat Zander (2,70m) und eine Sportex Black Arrow dl (3,00m). Welche der beiden Ruten eignet sich eher zum fischen der Oberflächenwobbler?

Der LDS ist derzeit wohl leider nicht verfügbar


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> @Meridian:
> Ja, ja,
> haben uns ja lieb. #6
> Noch eine Frage.
> ...



@ Schroe ... jawollja, würde definitv behaupten, dass der Lauf "verfeinert" wird, durchs direkte Anknoten an den Köder & die Zuhilfenahme der Kerben.
Natürlich wirds dann problematisch mit einem Hechtgerechten Vorfach .. daher sieht man an dem Gedanken der Kerben, dass die Japaner zwar einen großen Ideenreichtum besitzen, dafür aber keine Hechte    Naja man kann nicht alles haben .. sagt Mutti immer ! ... & schön, dass ihr Euch liebhabt ^^
Ist doch ein AntiStressThread !
Zu den Sprengringen ... ich mach die bei den Illex'es eh immer ab.
Die laufen ohne Ring, dafür mit Snap noch lebhafter!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Placebo, ich fische mit Ruten um die 2,70-2,95m Länge .. & muss sagen, es geht auch hervorragend mit diesen. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich ausser zum VertikalFischen höchst ungern (aus Gewohnheit vermutlich) mitkurzen Ruten fische .. selbst noch, wenn es denn Vorteile gäben würde & Anscheinend auch gibt.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mhhhhhh den Arnaud in Bone als DD brauche ich auch noch .... wenn den mir jemand verkaufen will, bitte PN an mich !  #6  (Ernst gemeint!!!)*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Helix, die DD Arnauds sind hervorragendst zum Schleppen geeignet ... fangen sowohl Hecht, Zander & wie Du beim Ralf siehst, auch Dorsche !
Und denke auch das der DD Squirrel sein Einsatzgebiet in diesem Bereich etabliert. Schleppen auf Dickbarsche im Freiwasser ... ach man ... morgen ist Wochenende & ich habe an diesem wieder keine Zeit ! *grrrrrrrrrmmmmlll*
Generell denke ich, eignen sich sowohl die Flach-, wie auch Tiefläufer (RS, D+DD Cherry, Arnaud, Mask, Squirrel, Smash Minnow, Aragon) sehr gut zum schleppen. Kommt halt nur drauf an, was Du fangen möchtest & vor allen Dingen, wo Du fischst !

Ich habe bisher nur mit den DD Arnauds & den D Cherrys geschleppt. Der Arnaud hat mir sehr viele Hechte gebracht ... einige Zander & die "Kirsche" JunggesellenHechte & schöne Barsche, sowie einige wenige Döbel.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Einzig von einem Köder des Illex-Programms möchte ich abraten, und zwar vom Mask. Dieser zeugt von einem weniger gut durchdachten Prinzip, der Verbindung von einem Elastischen Material für den Körper+sonstige Eigenschaften eines Wobblers. Das Material des gesamte Körpers, ausschließlich des Kopfes besteht aus diesem & sitzt auf dem Weg zum hinteren Drilling auf einem zarten Stahlgeflecht, um die Aktion nicht zu beeinträchtigen. Jedoch kann ich diesen "Schwanz" vom Stahl nach vorne ziehen, bzw. über den Sprengring auf den Drillig usw. Auch bei einem Drill mit einem soliden Fisch, welcher an beiden Drilligen gehakt ist, kommt es zum Einschneiden des Stahls in den Weichkörper.
Also lieber 2 andere kaufen, als diesen einen ^^


meridian​


----------



## BeeJay (18. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Würdest du sagen, die Arretierung an den Laserkerben bringt einen noch besseren Lauf zustande?


Zumindest habe ich schon gemerkt, dass man damit z.B. beim Bonnie einen besseren Lauf an der Oberfläche hinbekommen kann, beim Water Monitor isses reichlich wurst... (finde ich). 


			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> @Beejay,
> Mein Sparschwein ist schon auf den netten Namen G.Loomis getauft.|supergri


Ich hab auch so'n Ding...  :m 


			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hat sich ein RS 225 im Wurf verabschiedet. Anfangs dachte ich an einen Schnurbruch. Als ich das Schnurende dann in den Händen hielt, stellte ich fest, der Duolock war noch dran und geschlossen.


Niemals Springring und Karabiner zusammen verwenden - gaaaaanz wichtig (darauf wird im Katalog und auch von allen Cracks immer wieder hingewiesen). Bei neu gekauften Illex entferne ich die Springringe immer gleich, da ich grundsätzlich mit Karabiner fische.

Zum Thema Ruten:
Ich bin auch einer, der lieber etwas weichere Modelle einsetzt, erstens, weil die Wobbler (und das gilt nicht nur für die Illex) nicht wirklich viel "Druck" brauchen, um ordentlich zu laufen. 
Gut - ihr wisst, was ich für einen Stock als mein Eigen nennen darf, aber ich fische meine Wobbler ab 10 gr. teilweise auch ganz "ordinär" an einer Technium DF 240MH. Ist etwas *unangepasst rustikal*, aber es geht auch. Schließlich ist es zweitrangig, sollte die Rute nicht genau passen - Hauptsache, der Wobbler macht das was er soll, dort, wo er es soll. 

Probleme mit Führung, Feeling und Anschlag auf Distanz habe ich keine.
Was mir aber an der Ashura absolut gefällt ist das weiche Ansprechverhalten der Spitze, aber was zuckersüß beginnt, endet in einem - für dieses WG - kompromisslosen Rückgrat. 
Wer sich keine Illex leisten will (muss man auch nicht, wirklich), der findet, wie schon gesagt, z.B. in den Pezon&Michel auch sehr attraktive und günstige Alternativen. Eine Series One wäre auch nicht zu verachten.
Ich hätte mir den Blindenstock für den hier im Raum stehenden Preis auch eher nicht gekauft, denn meine Rute hab ich für deutlich weniger abgestaubt. 
Ich finde, dass die Optimallänge für eine solche Wobbler-Rute mit Stationärrolle auf Barsch/Rapfen/Zander bei 2,40m liegt, ich komme damit zumindest sehr gut zurecht. Ruten und deren Länge, Aktion und Härte sind immer Geschmackssache.
Herzliche Grüße,

BeeJay


----------



## schroe (18. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



> Niemals Springring und Karabiner zusammen verwenden - gaaaaanz wichtig (darauf wird im Katalog und auch von allen Cracks immer wieder hingewiesen).



Muß einem ja auch mal jemand sagen (ist vollzogen). :m 
Danke BeeJay. :m


----------



## BeeJay (18. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Muß einem ja auch mal jemand sagen (ist vollzogen). :m
> Danke BeeJay. :m


No problem... #6 

BeeJay

\Edit: Korrektur, im neuen Katalog stehts nicht mehr drin... ob sie dadurch ihre Verkaufszahlen steigern können?


----------



## **bass** (18. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

hat schon jemand von euch mit dem vib32. geangelt? oder sagen wir so ist er erfolgreicher als ein kleiner rappala von 4cm mit dickem kopf. ist naehmlich mein liebster fuer die leichte spinnfischerei


----------



## Lechfischer (18. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Der Wahnsinn!Die kosten ja sogar bei ebay 15€!!!!!!


----------



## **bass** (18. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

bei angler-oase ''nur'' 8,90€


----------



## ulschi (19. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Vertrauen auf den Köder bedäutet  sehr viel: denn damit angele ich stundenlang .. und dann fange ich auch Fische.


----------



## Regentaucher (19. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

nochmal ein kurzes Statement zur Rute. Nicht das bei euch der Eindruck ensteht, es wäre am besten nur mit einer steiferen Rute auf die Illex Pirsch zu gehn - natürlich ist dies nur ein Kompromiss zu den Illex Ruten, die ein Semi - parabolische Aktion haben und somit natürlich die anderen Wobbler aus Serie hervorragend führen kann. Allerdings spreche ich hauptsächlich den LDS an, wo es darauf ankommt, dem Fisch genügend (jedenfalls nicht zuviel) Leben einzuhauchen. Die funktioniert nicht mit einer Rute die etwas weicher in der Aktion ist - oder eine zu weiche Spitzenaktion hat -  die Qualität des Laufs wird dadurch in meinen Augen erheblich dezimiert. Deshalb auch meine Argumentation mit der Wurfweite, was abre wie bereits erwähnt nur diesen Wobbler betrifft.

Was auch ganz wichtig ist - wie ja einige schon geschrieben haben -  das man die Sprengringe löst, wenn man Snaps verwendet. Meister Takahashi geht mit der Schnur direkt an die Öse - der Mann knotet aber auch in 3 Sekunden  Ich tendiere aber auch immer öfter dazu, direkt anzuknoten. Bilde mir ein,  das selbst durch einen Snap, der Lauf minimalst (vielleicht nur ein paar Prozent) beeinträchtigt wird. Bei anderen Wobblern wie den Salmo, Mosa, Nils Master ist das imho der Fall. Aber das ist ja alles pillepalle, hauptsache der Fisch beisst, gell |supergri 

Also LDS habe ich noch etliche auf Lager.


Die VIB`s habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht ausprobieren können, da man bei uns erst wieder mitte April mit dem Boot auf das Wasser darf. Denke, aber...das dieser Köder neben den Jigs von Nils Master ein guter Kompromis ist. 

Übrigens kann ich den TN 60 als Geheimwaffe auf Hecht,Barsch und Zander hier nicht ganz unerwähnt lassen! 

Kurze Story von einem Kunden: dieser ging mit dem frisch gekauften TN 60 bei uns in der Nähe an einen Badeteich. Es war Dezember und es lag noch kein Schnee, der See war auch noch nicht zugefroren. Verkauft hate ich ihm den Wobbler als Köder speziell zum Vertikal Angeln. Hatte mit dem TN 60 im letztem Sommer schon einige gute Barsche landen können. Nuja, der Mann geht auf den Steg, knüpft diesen an seine 26er mono und wirft aus um den Lauf bzw die Aktion des Wobblers zu testen! Es war sein erster Illex Wobbler und er war mehr als Skeptisch diesen Ködern gegenüber. Nu kommts... auf einmal sah er den Schatten eines Hechtes im relativ klaren Wasser in etwa 15 mtr entfernung rumschwimmen und der Angler wartete ab,  was der Fisch den nun machen jetzt machen würde. Der Hecht blieb wohl einen Augenblick stehen und krümmte sich schon auf die Seite - fertig zum Angriff. Bis ihm langsam klar wurde, das der Hecht es auf seinen kleinen TN60 abgesehen hatte und er im Hinterkopf seine 14,90 Euro auf der 26er Schnur schon abgeschrieben hatte, dauerte es nicht lange und er kurbelte wie ein Besessener den Wobbler ein und hoffte auf keinen! Biss des Hechtes. Wie er mir hinterher ganz aufgeregt erzählte, muss er wohl am Steg gestanden sein und geschrien haben: du kriegst den nicht, du nicht!

Hehe, die Story gehört wohl zu den lustigsten, die ich bisher von einem Angler gehört hatte :m


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Hehe  geile Story!!! :m 

Zum Thema Vertrauen in den Köder: Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man in einen teureren Köder schneller Vertrauen fasst als in ein Billigteil... Allein schon aus dem Grund, dass er teurer ist, und der Preis muss ja irgend was aussagen.


----------



## Regentaucher (19. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

hmmm, naja...bei den Rapalas sehe ich das anders. Hoher Preis, minderwertige Verarbeitung! gefangen hab ich mit dem Raps noch nie was  

aber gibt ja immer Beispiele, einige vom Board haben auf den Illex auch noch nix gefangen, man müsste dann mal analysieren woran es lag.


----------



## BeeJay (20. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man in einen teureren Köder schneller Vertrauen fasst als in ein Billigteil... Allein schon aus dem Grund, dass er teurer ist, und der Preis muss ja irgend was aussagen.



Naja, sagen wir mal so...
Wenn jemand ein sattes Sümmchen für einen Wobbler auf den Ladentisch legt, dann hat der Überzeugungsprozess schon längst (vor dem Kauf) begonnen.  |supergri 
Köder in dieser Preisklasse nimmt man nicht "mal so eben" mit, wenn man sie empfohlen bekommt, sondern weil man sich schon _vor_ dem Kauf gut vorstellen kann, dass man damit zum Erfolg kommen wird. 
Daher geht man damit am Wasser schon von vorne herein ganz anders um und fischt auch bei Beißflauten konzentrierter und vor allem länger.
Bei einem Billigwobbler, dem man so nebenbei aus der Aktions-Krabbelkiste fischt und kauft ist das eben nicht so.

Meine Philosophie: 
_Versuche nicht krampfhaft damit Fische zu fangen, sondern trainiere ihn (der Situation angepasst) so vielseitig wie möglich zu führen (langsam, schnell, flach, tief, mit Rucken, Pausen,...). 
Die Fische werden dir schon von selbst zeigen, was sie davon halten und wenn der Platz nicht ganz falsch gewählt ist, stellen sich die Fänge automatisch ein._   

/Edit:
@schroe: ich hab dir mal was angehängt... (ich denke, da die Kataloge aus vollen Händen verteilt werden und die Info für alle anderen Wobblermarken auch gilt, ist der Anhang rechtlich gesehen ok...)

BeeJay #h


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Ich sage nur Placebo-Effekt (auf meinen nick schiel *gg*)


----------



## BeeJay (22. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Ein reiner Placebo-Effekt ist es nicht. 
Speziell in klarem Wasser spielen die Wobbler ihre detailreichen, naturgetreuen Designs voll aus. Von der Optik her sind sie relativ nah am "Original". In der Dämmerung und in "brauner Suppe" ist dies natürlich zweitrangig, aber dafür gibts ja dann die Geräuschkugeln, die den Wahrnehmungsradius des Wobblers groß genug halten. #6 

Aufpassen sollte man stets mit den Geräuschkugeln: an Wasserstraßen und anderen akustisch von Unterwasser-Hintergrundgeräuschen (z.B. Schiffsdiesel, Wehre, Wellenschlag, Straßenverkehr nebenan) "verseuchten" Gewässern sind die Kugeln eine große Hilfe, an einer ruhigen, beschaulichen Kiesgrube mitten in der Pampa möglicherweise kontraproduktiv, eine weniger rasante Köderführung und damit weniger Gerassel führ dort meist zum Ziel. 
Es kommt also immer auf den Einsatzort an...

Ich hab mal nen 38mm Chubby vor die Kameralinse gelegt, das Teil ist mein absoluter Liebling beim Forellenfischen in glasklaren Bächen.
Happy Fishing, #h 

BeeJay


----------



## ulschi (22. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

... Von der Optik her sind sie relativ nah am "Original"... 

Ja, aber bitte schön, was haben die Kugeln und das Geräusch mit dem Original zu tun?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

haste schon mal einen Fisch mit Ohren gesehen ¿ ^^
Und ja ich weiss, es gibt diese in verkümmerter Form bei einigen Arten.

Ne im Ernst ... bekanntermaßen nehmen die Fische ihre Umgebung durch ihre Augen & ihr sehr empfindsames Seitenlinienorgan war.
Diese Kugel im Inneren geben für uns zwar einen deutlich hörbaren klappernden Ton an ... ein nutzbares + der klappernden Kugeln sind aber die Schwingungen welche eben unter Wasser durch diese, ausgehend vom Wobbler & den Kugeln erzeugt werden & zumindest die Aufmerksamkeit eines Fisches auf sich richten können.

Somit ist eher die Funktion des Ansprechens durch Übertragung von Schwingungen gewollt, als den Fischen eine Sound zu verpassen.

meridian  #h​


----------



## peterSbizarre (22. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Teil ist mein absoluter Liebling beim Forellenfischen in glasklaren Bächen.


arme forellen... oder dummer pächter


----------



## schroe (22. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

@BeeJay,
vielen Dank für die Montage-Bilder. In meinem Katalog sind die wirklich nicht mehr drin. 

Wenn das man nicht gewollt ist :q .


----------



## BeeJay (23. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> arme forellen... oder dummer pächter


Falsch - dummes Statement deinerseits...
Kam dir eigentlich schon die Idee, dass man die Wobbler auch mit *einem* Einzelhaken fischen kann?
Lass bitte deine (leider üblichen) Sticheleien.

BeeJay


----------



## Micky Finn (23. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

ups..... da ist mir der geistreiche Kommentar Sbizarre´s dank der Ignore-Funktion doch glatt durch die Lappen gegangen...... |supergri


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Ja er lebt noch, er lebt noch, er lebt noch ... wie immer "geistreich kluge Statements".   #6 

Meinst den neuen Katalog, was Schroe ?
Stimmt da sind sie nicht mehr drin.

Naja dank BeeJay nun der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich .. 

noch 1 Tag arbeiten & dann ENDLICH ein langes Wochenende .. wie ich mich schon freue.  :q  :q  :q 

meridian​


----------



## schroe (23. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

@Meridian:
Jepp, im Neuen.


----------



## PetriHelix (23. März 2005)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Na wenn der lieber Holger sich mal beeilt dann kann ich bald mal den TLD testen gehen. Nur ob derzeit überhaupt irgendwas an der Oberfläche läuft ist fraglich. 
Wir dürfen ja noch bis 31.03 in NL auf Raubfisch angeln gehen...


----------



## Paddy 15 (17. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

sorry aber ich glaub angleroase hat illex aus dem programm genommen ......oder?????

mfg paddy 15 :vik:


----------



## schultie (17. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Kann schon mal vorkommen nach dreieinhalb Jahren!


----------



## Paddy 15 (17. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Ja ja ich weiss :q ich bin nun mal etwas später auf dem illex tripp tut mir leid .........
egal kennst du noch ne seite ausser ebay wo ich illex hergriege????

mfg Paddy 15 :vik:


----------



## Viper5684 (17. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

illexlures.de


----------



## Paddy 15 (17. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

ok thx habt ihr noch favouriten?? auf hecht un zander????????


----------



## Molke-Drink (18. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Jaaa Qualität hat ihren Preis|rolleyes


----------



## Veit (18. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

@ Paddy: Der einzige Illex-Wobbler, den ich für wirklich kaufwürdig halte, ist der Squirell, eventuell noch der Arnaud.


----------



## maesox (18. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Jaaa Qualität hat ihren Preis|rolleyes


 





Hallo,

vor allem läßt die Qualität bei Illex,was z.B die Lackierung angeht,stark zu wünschen übrig.....bei dem Preis!!!!

So viel zum Thema Qualität!!! ;-)


TL
Matze


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



maesox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vor allem läßt die Qualität bei Illex,was z.B die Lackierung angeht,stark zu wünschen übrig.....bei dem Preis!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi, Matze kann man auch wieder anders sehen, die Wobbler auß0er die Freddy-Modelle, kommen ja von Jackall Bros. und wurden fürs Bass angeln entworfen, da gibs eben keine Hecht und Zander Zähne

@ Molke: Qualität hat ihren Preis? Dann hast du noch nix, verstanden den es gibt die selben Wobbler, eideutig günstiger

Will den Chubby nicht missen, ist hier einfach nur ein Killer....

mfg Flo


----------



## maesox (18. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Tach Flo,

geb dir da schon teilweise Recht.. Schon Drillinge richten gerade bei Illex Ködern z.T enorme Schäden an!! Auch hatte ich Modelle,an denen nach erstmaligem Einsatz ein Auge abgefallen ist!!

Find das für den Preis nicht i.O !!

Trotzallem fische ich die Dinger gerne!!! #6

Gerade der Chubby,Squirrell und Arnaud sind Waffen!!!



TL
Matze


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Das mit den Augen hatte ich noch nicht....

Zu den Drillingen siehe mein Avater

Aber es gibt auch günstigere Wobbler, die in manchen Sitiuationen gleich, wenn nicht besser fangen. Genauso liefert Megabass, Evergreen, Imakatsu, Lucky Craft usw. sehr gute Wobbler mit einer ausgereiften Technik, aber dürfte mittlerweile ja auch bekannt sein.

mfg Flo


----------



## maesox (18. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Ich dachte es u du hasts gesagt!!:m


----------



## Paddy 15 (19. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

hey leuts,|wavey:
allso hab ich das richtig verstanden ihr ratet mir von illex ab oder ??|kopfkrat

also ich würd schon mal gern ein paar ausprobieren...........aber nach dem was ich hier so lese keine ahnung |kopfkrat

habt ihr sonst noch favouriten in sachen wobbs un gufis ... ich hab mir gerade H T shads gekauft(3 st. 5euro..) mal sehen 

mfg Paddy 15:vik:


----------



## maesox (19. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Falsch Paddy,

hier rät man dir nicht von Illex ab!!!

Die Squirrell´s,Arnaud´s,Chubby´s u Tiny Fry´s kann man z.B getrost auf die Fische los lassen!! Die funzen!!#6

Wir wollten nur sagen,daß man Vergleichbares oder sogar qualitätsmäßig besseres für weniger Geld bekommt!!!

Internetshops aus Fernost machen´s z.B möglich!!


Hier ein Squirrell 61 SP der mir am Neckar regelmäßig ne menge Spaß bringt!!

http://img83.*ih.us/img83/579/img1352de8.jpg



TL
Matze


----------



## Paddy 15 (19. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

ja okkeeich 
ich wollte den chubby (auf forellen) und den hamakuru auf Hecht und vll zander )versuchen 
was haltet ihr den davon ???
und was für grössen solll ich nehmen (oder laufen die grössen  gleich weil ich gehört habe dass alles im wasserbecken nochmal getestet wird)

mfg Paddy :vik:


----------



## Paddy 15 (19. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Hier ein Squirrell 61 SP der mir am Neckar regelmäßig ne menge Spaß bringt!!

http://img83.*ih.us/img83/579/img1352de8.jpgach so ja fängste auf den auch hecht ???

mfg Paddy


----------



## Többe (19. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Also der Arnaud 100 S und Arnaud 110 F sind unterscheiden sich im Laufverhalten schon ziemlich stark.Für Hecht würde ich auf jeden Fall den 110er nehmen, da er viel stärker zur Seite ausbricht.Ist also ´n Jerk!

MfG


----------



## Paddy 15 (19. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

okay danke #6
sonst noch tipps ??:q
mfg Paddy:vik:


----------



## drogba (19. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

meine meinung zum hamakuru:v
da würde ich doch lieber den water moccasin für hechte nehmen.wobei man die nicht vergelichen kann ABER der hamakuru ist ja echt der letzte schrott den ich jeh gefischt habe.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Denke vorallem die krasse Rollingaction ist für dei guten Hechtfänge beim Arnaud bzw. Smash Minnow verantworlich.

@ Paddy: Nein, hier will dich keiner von Illex abbringen. Also als kleine Info, die Illex Köder kommen aus der japanischen Edelkunstköderschmiede Jackall Bros.. Sie werden in Europa nur von der Firma Illex, die zu Sensas gehört vertrieben. Diese werden dann in anderen Farben, als die Japanischen lackiert und hier verkauft. Jedoch ist dei Freddyreihe von Illex selber, nicht von Jackall Bros.

Illex stellt gute Köder her, keine Frage. Nur ist Illex auch nicht alles, es gibt genauso Köder anderer Hersteller, die preiswerter sind und auch gut fangen, eine gesunde Mischung ist hier am besten. 

Das besondere an den japanischen Ködern, ist einfach das man sie sehr Varainten reich führen kann, und mit sehr sehr viel Übung die verrücktesten Sachen mit ihnen anstellen kann. 

Illex bzw. Jackall Bros sind aber nicht die einzigen die solche Köder herstellen, da gibs auch noch Megabass, Imakatsu, Evergreen, Deps und co.

Wenn du aber Köder einfach nur einholst kann es aber auch sein das ein einfacher Salmo für 5€ einem 15€ Illex überlegen ist.

Hoffe habe das einfach genug ausgedrückt damit du es auch verstehst. Wenn die das ganze sehr interessiert mache dir doch mal die arbeit und stöbere etwas in dem Theared hier, da gibt es auch Infos über den Import aus Japan usw.

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.

mfg Flo


----------



## Paddy 15 (19. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Denke vorallem die krasse Rollingaction ist für dei guten Hechtfänge beim Arnaud bzw. Smash Minnow verantworlich.
> 
> @ Paddy: Nein, hier will dich keiner von Illex abbringen. Also als kleine Info, die Illex Köder kommen aus der japanischen Edelkunstköderschmiede Jackall Bros.. Sie werden in Europa nur von der Firma Illex, die zu Sensas gehört vertrieben. Diese werden dann in anderen Farben, als die Japanischen lackiert und hier verkauft. Jedoch ist dei Freddyreihe von Illex selber, nicht von Jackall Bros.
> 
> ...




Ja ,
du hasst mir geholfen und das was du gesagt hast ist ja auch logisch ,ich weiss ja auch inzwischen wo ich illex herbekomme usw. nee die ganze sache fing so an ein sehr guter freund von mir bekam neulich einen illex geschenkt und probierte ihn aus (ich fische sehr oft dort und glaubte dass keine hechte mehr drinn seien ) doch er kam mit seinem neuen illex daher un gleich beim ersten wurf biss.. hecht (80 CM UND SO GING DAS BIS ABENDS....ich hab  gegeglaubt ich spinne und war schon am verzweifeln am nächsten tag gingen wir wieder fischen und schon beim ersten wurf wieder bisss. doch die schnurr riss mein freund ging hin und kaufte sich den wobb. eine nummer grosser un fing eidentlich nix mehr........so darum bin ich auf dem iilex tripp ich weiss das, das bei mir sicher nicht funzt aber ich möchte einfach mal mit illex fischen 
mfg Paddy 15:vik:


----------



## kohlie0611 (19. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



drogba schrieb:


> meine meinung zum hamakuru:v
> da würde ich doch lieber den water moccasin für hechte nehmen.wobei man die nicht vergelichen kann ABER der hamakuru ist ja echt der letzte schrott den ich jeh gefischt habe.


Seltsam, grade der 95ger Hamakuru ohne Tauchschaufel ist für mich mit Abstand einer der besten Jackallwobbler,auch der Mikey Slim 125mm ist eigentlich absolut 
klasse auf Hecht.Water moccasin, water monitor und bonnie finde ich wiederum nicht so dolle, dann auf jeden Fall lc sammy...


----------



## maesox (19. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Es gibt für mich auf Hecht zwei Wobbler der Spaßkategorie:

*Arnaud 110 F*

*Lucky Craft Pointer 128 SP*


Klar,es kommt da wieder auf Gewässertiefe usw an aber wenn ich zwei nennen dürfte,dann diese.



TL
Matze


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Morgen zusammen!

zu der wohl unbestrittenen Fängigkeit der Illexteile hab ich ne spezielle Theorie:

die Dinger sind grad hip, Kult oder einfach nur voll in Mode.
Da der Illex schon von vornherein einen großen Vertrauensbonus besitzt (auch wegen dem stolzen Preis) kommt er an die Angel und verbleibt dort.

Wenn nichts geht, wird vielleicht mal ein billigeres Teil angeschlauft. Bringt dieser Wobbler dann innerhalb von allerhöchstens 10 Minuten auch nichts, kommt wieder der Kunstköder an die Angel, der den größten Vertrauensvorschuß besitzt - also der Illex.

Es ist doch wie mit jedem unserer Lieblingsköder: Er fängt vor allem deshalb so gut, weil er wesentlich mehr Zeit im Wasser verbingt als unsere anderen Köder zusammen.

17, 18 Euro oder mehr für einen Kunstköder?
An die Alten unter uns, die wie ich immer noch alles in DM umrechnen: das sind 34 bzw. 36 Mark.
Schon ein bisserl krass, oder?


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> 17, 18 Euro oder mehr für einen Kunstköder?
> An die Alten unter uns, die wie ich immer noch alles in DM umrechnen: das sind 34 bzw. 36 Mark.
> Schon ein bisserl krass, oder?



Daher mal ebay.com begutachten, da bekommt man sie für weniger als 17,18€.

Umrechnen? Das klappt schon lange nichtmehr. Versuch mal bei McDonnalds/BurgerKing da die "nicht-1€-Sachen" in DM umzurechnen. Ein Royal TS für über 6DM ?!? Dafür gab's früher das MaxiMenü.


----------



## maesox (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Zum Anderen finde ich nicht,daß Illex "zur Zeit voll hip" sind!

Das hat stark nachgelassen!! Gerade deshalb weil es günstigere Konkurenz zu kaufen gibt!!

Das ist auch gut so!!#6


Beste Grüße
Matze


----------



## Többe (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

da kann ich maesox nur recht geben,das mit dem "hip sein" siehst du wahrscheinlich, weil du viel in angelzeitschriften vom "japan-boom" liest.Ich fische die Illex-Wobbler auch schon länger.
Um eine grandma oder oder einen craine-cait wird in zeitschriften kein kult gemacht,obwohl sie auch teuer und gut sind-weshalb das so ist ?keine ahnung!?!?
Die Illex Wobbler sind vom Laufverhalten schon einmalig gut.Und ein paar Kratzer nach einer Hechtattacke tun dem Wobbler sicher keinen Abbruch!

Übrigens:In D-Mark umrechnen in der heutigen Zeit sollte man schon lange nicht mehr da kommen einem ja die Tränen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Eins der Probleme ist, das viele nur den Preis sehen und garnicht wissen was dahinter steckt. In so einem Illex steckt schon eine Menge an Forschungsarbeit und vorallem auch "Technik". 

Hierzulande versteht man unter Wobblern einfach nur konstantes einkurbeln, mit evtl. mal einem Spinnstop, Schlag in die Schnur oder Geschwindigkeitswechsel.

Das die Wobbler aber so gebaut wurden, das noch jede Menge andere Sachen drin sind, sehen die meisten garnicht, oder wollen es nicht sehen.

Der große Trend von "Illex" ist mittlerweile schon vorbei, aus dem Grund das auch andere tolle japanische Wobblerfirmen auf den deutschen Markt stürmen.

Genauso wie die Baitcasterei mal einen riesen "Boom" erlebt hat, der mittlerweile auch wieder abgeglungen ist.
Viele haben hier nicht die Vorteile einer Baitcaster gesehen, sondern nur einen "Modetrend".

Hast du mal überlegt, welche Köder bzw. Angelarten alle mal neu waren, und als "Trend" usw. abgetan wurden, und heute ganz alltäglich sind. Siehe z.B. Twister, Boillies und co.

Hier sagt keiner das Illex die einzigen guten Köder baut, nein es gibt ebenso "preiswertere" gute Köder, die genauso Fisch bringen. Aber genauso gibt es ziemlichen Schrott der für 5-10€ verkauft wird, und da fische ich doch lieber eine Illex für 5€ mehr, der ordentlich läuft.

Preis vergleichen klappt eh nicht mehr, heute zahlt man 5DM für eine 10 Minütige Busfahrt, das ging früher als Kind für 0,45DM und als Erwachsener für 0,90DM.

Angeln wird in jedem Bereich immer spezieller, genauso wie immer mehr angepasste Ruten für bestimmte Köder rauskommen und Köder die bestimmten Bedingungen am Wasser angepasst sind. Es ist keiner dazu gezwungen solche teuren Köder zu kaufen, oder solche Ruten zu fischen, aber mann muss den Leuten die es tun, nicht den Spaß daran verderben.

Und für uns sind Dropshotting, Texas-Rig und co. halt "neu" und "modern", das sie aber schon seit Jahren erfolgreich in den USA eingesetzt werden ist was anderes.

Und es bleibt wie immer das Fazit: Wer fängt hat recht, egal ob Salmo, Gummi, Illex, Heintz-Blinker.....Und eins haben wir alle gemeinsam und zwar den Spaß am fischen und der Natur, nur das wird manchmal vergessen.......

mfg Flo


----------



## drogba (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

so hat jeder seine vorlieben.


----------



## Veit (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Forschungsarbeit hin oder her, aber Fakt ist dass die Produktions- und Materialkosten für so ein Teil alles andere als hoch sind. Die sind aus Plastik und das ist nuneinmal ein billiger Werkstoff. Dementsprechend müsste sich der Preis realtistisch gesehen durch den Ausgleich von Material- und Entwicklungskosten relativieren. Das ist aber bei Illex nicht der Fall, darum sind sie logischerweise völlig überteuert. Sieht man an den mittlerweile doch recht vielzähligen absolut identischen und gleichwertigen Nachbauten von Illex-Wobblern. Von solchen Nachbauten kaufen ich mir, sofern sie fängig sind, gleich mal 3 oder 5 Stück und fische dann so risikoreich damit, dass meinetwegen auch mal 2 an einem Angeltag abreißen können. Mit den Orginalen könnte ich mir das natürlich nicht leisten, aber wer die noch in größerer Menge kauft, ist selbst Schuld.  
Findet mal einen gleichwertigen (!) Nachbau eines Salmo-Wobblers  zum Schleuderpreis. Da werdet ihr keinen finden, weil der Preis für die Orginale realtistisch und gerechtfertigt ist.
Ich habe nix gegen Illex-Wobbler, besitze ein paar, fische und fange damit, aber das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis dieser Teile lässt sich nicht schön reden, es ist grottenschlecht.
Schon gerade zu lächerlich finde ich Angler, die meinen mit Japan-Lures könnte man regelmäßig (!) mehr fangen, als mit anderen Kunstködern/Wobblern. Das ist schlichtweg Quatsch und zeugt für mich von mangelndem Verständnis fürs Spinnangeln. 

PS: Dieses Posting ist an niemanden speziell gerichtet.


----------



## NoSaint (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

hier wird einiges über Illex Nachbauten gesprochen, aber welche Firmen bauen denn gleiche oder ähnliche Wobbler wie Illex(für günstiges Geld), ich hab bis jetzt nichts genaues gefunden, z.B. bei Ebay...?


----------



## rallye-vid (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



NoSaint schrieb:


> hier wird einiges über Illex Nachbauten gesprochen, aber welche Firmen bauen denn gleiche oder ähnliche Wobbler wie Illex(für günstiges Geld), ich hab bis jetzt nichts genaues gefunden, z.B. bei Ebay...?



Danke, dass du meine Gedanken lesen kannst |supergri #6


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



Veit schrieb:


> Forschungsarbeit hin oder her, aber Fakt ist dass die Produktions- und Materialkosten für so ein Teil alles andere als hoch sind. Die sind aus Plastik und das ist nuneinmal ein billiger Werkstoff. Dementsprechend müsste sich der Preis realtistisch gesehen durch den Ausgleich von Material- und Entwicklungskosten relativieren. Das ist aber bei Illex nicht der Fall, darum sind sie logischerweise völlig überteuert. Sieht man an den mittlerweile doch recht vielzähligen absolut identischen und gleichwertigen Nachbauten von Illex-Wobblern. Von solchen Nachbauten kaufen ich mir, sofern sie fängig sind, gleich mal 3 oder 5 Stück und fische dann so risikoreich damit, dass meinetwegen auch mal 2 an einem Angeltag abreißen können. Mit den Orginalen könnte ich mir das natürlich nicht leisten, aber wer die noch in größerer Menge kauft, ist selbst Schuld.
> Findet mal einen gleichwertigen (!) Nachbau eines Salmo-Wobblers zum Schleuderpreis. Da werdet ihr keinen finden, weil der Preis für die Orginale realtistisch und gerechtfertigt ist.
> Ich habe nix gegen Illex-Wobbler, besitze ein paar, fische und fange damit, aber das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis dieser Teile lässt sich nicht schön reden, es ist grottenschlecht.
> Schon gerade zu lächerlich finde ich Angler, die meinen mit Japan-Lures könnte man regelmäßig (!) mehr fangen, als mit anderen Kunstködern/Wobblern. Das ist schlichtweg Quatsch und zeugt für mich von mangelndem Verständnis fürs Spinnangeln.
> ...


 
|good:|good:
Endlich mal einer, der mir aus der Seele spricht! #6
Ich hasse auch den durch Markennamen-Abzock-Krempel...


----------



## kulti007 (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Danke, dass du meine Gedanken lesen kannst |supergri #6




... und meine :m...wat sind den dit für wobbler #c


----------



## Veit (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Die Suxxes-Wobbler von Fishermans Partner meine ich zum Beispiel. Bin sehr begeistert von denen und sie haben mir dieses Jahr auch reichlich Fisch gebracht.


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

@ die Fragenden: 
Hat Veit schon mal erwähnt, gibt ne spezielle "Suxxes"- Serie an Ködern, die den Illex Modellen laut "zuverlässiger Quelle" ( Habe mir noch keinen zulegen können ) ebenbürtig wenn nicht noch besser sein sollen!
Da war er doch glatt schneller...


----------



## NoSaint (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Mein local Dealer hat die Suxxes, die aussehn wie die Hamakuro, muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen... Gibts noch andere nennenswerte Firmen? Welchen Illex ich z.b. sehr gern hab ist der Arnaud 110 F, leider immer sehr teuer wenn man soeinen verliert, gibts dazu ein güstiges Pendant?


----------



## rallye-vid (20. November 2008)

*AW: Suxxes-Wobbler*

Tia.. Online kaufen geht aber net,,, oder doch?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

*Pruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust* 

Sorry, aber langsam gleitet das ganze ab. Glaube hier ging es nicht darum, das jeder schreibt, das ihm die Dinger zu teuer sind. Außerdem kann man einen Salmo nicht mit einem Illex vergleichen. Im bereich Fängigkeit evtl. aber nicht in Köderführung, und Köderbau....

mfg Flo


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (20. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Der Suxxes Bandit ist meiner Meinung nach identisch mit dem Lucky Craft Staysee... außer natürlich im Preis (6 statt 22€).


----------



## Streifenjäger (21. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Naja, wer für nen Staysee 60 22€ ausgibt ist selber Schuld...den gibts sogar im deutschen ebay für ca. 12€ |bigeyes

Das mit den JDM-Lures kann man auch einfach mit einer Sammelleidenschaft vergleichen...andere sammeln Münzen und Briefmarken und stecken sie einfach in irgendwelche Mappen, mit den Lures fängt man sogar noch sehr gut Fisch |rolleyes


----------



## Angler-NRW (21. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Hallo zusammen,

für alle die sich bis dato noch kein Bild von den Suxxes-Wobblern machen konnten.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=122010

Leider gibt es hier in der Nähe kein Fisherman's Partner. Donnerstag wenn ich in Stralsund bin, werde ich mir dort ein paar beim Fisherman's Partner zulegen. 

Freitag und Samstag werden die dann beim Team-Bodden-Angeln ausgiebig getestet. Werde dann mal berichten wie sich die Dinger im Praxistest schlagen.

Schönes WE mit viel Petri Heil #h

Basti


----------



## drehteufel (21. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für alle die sich bis dato noch kein Bild von den Suxxes-Wobblern machen konnten.
> 
> ...


 
Die Farbauswahl ist etwas bescheiden...gibts da noch mehr Farben von oder sind das alle?


----------



## darth carper (21. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Aha!
Einen Salmo kann man also in Köderbau und Köderführung nicht mit einem Illex vergleichen, in Sachen Fängigkeit aber schon.
Dann ist der Salmo also ein billig zusammengezimmerter Köder, den man nicht so variantenreich führen kann wie einen Illex, der aber genausogut fängt?
Ja nee, dann kaufe ich natürlich lieber den teureren Illex. Wo kämen wir da sonst hin, wenn diese Salmo - Billigwobbler einfach durchs Wasser gezogen werden und dann sogar noch fangen. Ist doch wohl klar, daß der Sinn des Angelns darin liegt, die Köder in allen möglichen Variationen durchs Wasser zu zupfen und nicht darin, Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Lezter Kommentar dazu, weil es einfach hier an Sinnigkeit fehlt.

Sage nicht das ein Salmo schlecht ist, falls das immer noch jemand nicht Verstanden haben sollte. Es gibt Tage, da stehen die Fische auf langsam konstant eingekurbelte Wobbler und an anderen auf richtig agressive Köder. Ein Salmo ist an manchen Tagen sicher einem Illex überlegen, an anderen aber eben auch nicht. 

Es ging und geht hier nie darum andere Köder, schlecht zu machen, oder irgendeinen Heillig zu sprechen.

Aber dann zeige mir mal einen Salmo, der schwebt, einen mit dem du Saltos bei Twitches hinlegen kannst oder auch zum Rückwärts schwimmen bringst.

Fakt ist das die Japaner sowas können und darin ihre Stärken haben, aber d.h. nicht das andere weil sie es nicht können schlecht sind. Nein manchmal ist das gerade falsch und bringt keinen Fisch.

Seit doch froh das es eine solche Vielzahl an verschiedenen  Kunstködern gibt, die alle ihre Berechtigung am Wasser haben, und sich den angler auf eine Vielzahl an Situationen anpassen lassen.

Warum beschwert ihr euch dann über den Preis? Illex ist doch eh teuer, schlechter als Salmo und Suxxes. Dann brauch sich ja auch keiner über den Preis aufregen. Sei den er ist eben zu geizig soviel zu investieren, oder kann es sich einfach nicht leisten. Wenn sie so uninteressant wären, würde keiner über die Preise meckern....

mfg Flo


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Aber dann zeige mir mal einen Salmo, der schwebt, einen mit dem du Saltos bei Twitches hinlegen kannst oder auch zum Rückwärts schwimmen bringst.



Hey, Flo! #h

Nimm's net zu ernst, aber zeig mir erstmal einen Salmo, der es nötig hätte solche kleinen Kunststückchen zu vollbringen, um besser zu fangen! 

Oder zeig mir mal ne echte Laube, die rückwärts durchs Wasser schwimmt! |supergri|supergri|supergri

/scnr


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Oder zeig mir mal ne echte Laube, die rückwärts durchs Wasser schwimmt! |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> /scnr



Gerade das, aber löst den Bissreflex oft aus....Den der Barsch guckt dann einfach nur noch so|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

mfg Flo


----------



## Angler-NRW (21. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die Farbauswahl ist etwas bescheiden...gibts da noch mehr Farben von oder sind das alle?



Ich kann es nicht sagen, da es hier keinen FP gibt. Werde die Dinger nächste Woche das erste mal begucken.


----------



## Locke86 (21. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Habe da mal ne bescheidene Frage an die Illex-Benutzer!!

Wie löst ihr das Problem mit Stahlvorfach??? Das Verhalten ändert sich ja beim z.B. Spuirrel mit Stahl--plötzlich sinkt er.
Da bei mir auch hohe Hechtgefahr beim Twitchen ist, wollte ich malwissen wir ihr das so löst um die Suspenderfunktion zu erhalten??? Oder nehmt ihr anderes Material wie dickere Geflochtene, Hardmono oder anderes???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Vorne den Ovalensprengring ab und alles sehr filigran bauen...dann passt das....

mfg Flo


----------



## zandermouse (21. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Ich verstehe den ganzen Hype um die *illex-wobbler*  nicht. Ich gehe selten in unseren
Breitengraden angeln. Meistens habe ich nur im Urlaub dazu Zeit, aber ich teste mein
Material vorher hier an der Elbe. Selbstverständlich benutze ich fast ausschließlich
Tackle aus Japan. War neulich an der Elbe, weil ich einem Yo- Zuri nicht trauen wollte.
Der hat jedoch beim zweiten Wurf schon einen 93-er Zander gebracht. Was will man mehr ? Deswegen reichen mir meine yo- Zuris. Top Japan-Quallität ! Wer illex braucht, ok. Ich habe keine Verwendung dafür. Deswegen interessieren mich auch die Preise nicht. 

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## maesox (21. November 2008)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Hallo Herr Zandermouse#h

find nicht daß ein Illex-Hype statt findet!!!|kopfkrat

Illex ist nur,sagen wir mal,mit das Erste was wir aus Übersee zu hören bekommen haben - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Das ist mit ein Bonus,warum diese Marke auf der ganzen Asien-Welle der Kunstköder immer noch mit oben schwimmt ...Betonung liegt bei noch!!

Eher kann man generell von einem Asien-Hype sprechen!! Egal ob Ruten,Rollen usw...Japan-Tackle ist IN !!


Hier gehts aber um Illex...stimmt |rolleyes

Andere Marken laufen Illex langsam aber sicher immer mehr den Rang ab,das ist Fakt!! Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit!!


TL
Matze


----------



## lucas17 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Der Laden mit den günstigsten illex wobblern und auch mit einer großen Auswahl an verschiedenen Modellen, ist der http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/. Da gibt es auch den illex pro shop mit sehr fängigen Sondermodellen.

lg Lucas17


----------



## DerAndi (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

zum gleichen Preis bekomm ich die zb auch bei meinem kleinen örtlichen Händler, und ja ich weiß nicht jeder ist ausm Trierer Raum.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Auf den ersten Blick sind die Wobbler hier billiger:
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/illexddsquirrel79spperch-p-2721.html


----------



## hechtomat77 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: illex-wobbler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick sind die Wobbler hier billiger:
> http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/illexddsquirrel79spperch-p-2721.html


 
Ne! Nicht mal auf den ersten Blick ist das billiger! Guck nochmal genauer nach.
Auf den zweiten Blick schon gar nicht. Versandkosten sind beim Tackle Dealer ebenfalls günstiger!

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Ich hatte nur kurz den Illex DD Squirrel 79 SP Shine Katana verglichen.:m

Hier 15,95:http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/sh...lex-Squirrel-Super-DD-79-SP-Shine-Katana.html 

und hier 14,95: http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/illexddsquirrel79spperch-p-2721.html

Kommt wohl drauf an was man braucht . . .|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Lange ist´s her, aber genau DAS trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf!!! :m






schroe schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin von den Dingern auch ziemlich begeistert.
> Sie, zumindest die die ich gefischt habe, laufen hervorragend und fliegen auch obendrein noch sehr gut.
> Nicht alle Illex sind "herkömmliche" Wobbler und einige Modelle bedürfen einer angepassten Köderführung. Gerade das macht sie für mich so reizvoll. Ich kann mit eigenem Geschick die Dinge wandeln.
> ...


----------



## lucas17 (19. September 2011)

*AW: illex-wobbler*

Hi leute, 

ich hab ma ne kleine frage bezüglich eines illex modells und zwar dem illex squad shad. Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen damit(als barschköder)???
Wär echt nett,wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, denn ich habe keine wirklichen informationen dazu im board gefunden.
schon ma jetzt herzlichen dank

mfg lucas


----------

